# Kenzo WIP Thread



## bahamaroot (Nov 29, 2013)

OK Jon, This is a thread you can keep going for a very long time! We want to see pictures of little Kenzo and lots of them. Pictures of he and mom, pictures when he smiles, Pictures when he first sits up, pictures when he starts to crawl, pictures when he starts to walk, pictures of his first sharpening stones, pictures when he starts to forge, pictures of his first hand made knife! Everything! He has a few thousand uncles and several aunts that want to keep up with him!

Or if your family is more private, never mind.
Your a very blessed man!


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 30, 2013)

we do not want any wips on how you guys started the process though.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 30, 2013)

Kenzo, Kenzo, Kenzo!


----------

